# english pointer as a grouse dog



## springpoint (Sep 17, 2009)

I know there are some guys on here who run english pointers as grouse dogs and I really like the looks of the pointers i see and was wondering how a english pointer would be for a inexperienced handler in the grouse woods?


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

They are as good as anything else (and sometimes bette
r...high nose and quick ground coverage supported with an easy gate)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a English setter that is a pretty nice grouse dog but I think the best grouse dog I've laid eyes on is an English pointer.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> I have a English setter that is a pretty nice grouse dog but I think the best grouse dog I've laid eyes on is an English pointer.



I've seen a number of pointers who were topshelf grouse dogs--and they include the best 2 grouse dogs I've ever seen of any breed. Like all breeds, you'll find a lot of variation, but in my experience, they take a back seat to no breed on wild birds.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

This is comming from a flushing dog owner so qualify it how you wish but I think English Pointers probaly make the most turn key grouse pointing dogs of them all and with a bit of research would make a really nice first dog.


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Check out Elhew EP's. I've been searching for the "right" grouse dog for almost two years now and they are by far the best I've seen yet. PM BIGSP I know he's got one. 
Now I'm just trying to financially justify getting one! Thats been the hard part:lol:


----------



## springpoint (Sep 17, 2009)

can you guys suggest any breeders that breed for easy handling foot hunting dogs.

thanks for the replies


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Check Mark out
http://www.superiorpointers.com/


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> but I think the best grouse dog I've laid eyes on is an English pointer.


I'll tell the Deputy you said that...

Don't be surprised when he bits you in the butt...as you're doing the dishes at the cabin.

Brian.


----------



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

my EP is great with grouse, they dont hold so well which can be problematic at times since he likes to trail them but we have a great time and the woods are much nicer on his belly then running in tall grass and brush.


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

All TIME ANGLER said:


> Check out Elhew EP's. I've been searching for the "right" grouse dog for almost two years now and they are by far the best I've seen yet.


No offense, but this is purely an opinion. I can almost guarantee that there isn't a link between ANY lineage of Pointer and an increased ability to be a grouse dog (and I have been around a lot of Pointers). A grouse is just a sparse game bird which limits a dogs ability to quickly mature on them due to limited contacts (compared to other species in other states). I have several Pointers of varying lines. In my particular kennel, the dog with the most Elhew in him (top half is 100% Elhew) is probably my worst grouse dog.

Don't take this wrong (and I didn't want to get this off track), but I just don't want the average bird dog forum viewer to be mislead between opinion and something close to a fact.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I am predominantly a Grouse hunter. I raised Brittanys for 35+ years (I still have one), but I recently switched over to Pointers. Like any other breed, they have strong and weak points (no pun intended). I like the way they move especially in tight cover. And when they point... well that's why they call them Pointers. FRANK


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

All TIME ANGLER said:


> Check Mark out
> http://www.superiorpointers.com/


 Do you know anyone that hunts lake states ruffed grouse over one of his dogs?


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Unregistered4 said:


> I'll tell the Deputy you said that...
> 
> Brian.


 When the Deputy stops chasing deer I'll give him another look. 
Besides, Emma is going to be your best grouse dog.


----------



## GrayLand (Jan 26, 2004)

Bonz 54 said:


> I am predominantly a Grouse hunter. I raised Brittanys for 35+ years (I still have one), but I recently switched over to Pointers. Like any other breed, they have strong and weak points (no pun intended). I like the way they move especially in tight cover. And when they point... well that's why they call them Pointers. FRANK


How are they compared to a Brit outside of hunting, around the house and so forth. Just curious, as i'm getting closer to adding another dog and I've been looking at other breeeds as well.
-Gary


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

All TIME ANGLER said:


> Check out Elhew EP's. I've been searching for the "right" grouse dog for almost two years now and they are by far the best I've seen yet. PM BIGSP I know he's got one.
> Now I'm just trying to financially justify getting one! Thats been the hard part:lol:


I think that you'll find some wide variations between the so-called Elhew-bred dogs (Bob Wehle has been gone for many years). For example, I heard recently that the sire of my youngest who has the Elhew prefix is running in the biggest all age (horseback) National Championship at the Ames Plantation in Grand Junction TN this year.

Even representatives from other supposedly hotter lines like Guard Rail or Miller can make extremely comfortable foot hunting dogs. In fact, my oldest pointer is of the guard rail lineage and his sire is a Michigan horseback dog of the year--as you might expect, he covers some ground, but only rarely gets beyond 200 yards.

I wouldn't discount a dog just because it comes from a hot pairing: you could be excluding yourself from a super good dog because of it.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

springpoint said:


> I really like the looks of the pointers i see


If you can get by their looks they make some excellent grouse dogs. :yikes:


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

FindTheBird said:


> I think that you'll find some wide variations between the so-called Elhew-bred dogs (Bob Wehle has been gone for many years). For example, I heard recently that the sire of my youngest who has the Elhew prefix is running in the biggest all age (horseback) National Championship at the Ames Plantation in Grand Junction TN this year.
> 
> Even representatives from other supposedly hotter lines like Guard Rail or Miller can make extremely comfortable foot hunting dogs. In fact, my oldest pointer is of the guard rail lineage and his sire is a Michigan horseback dog of the year--as you might expect, he covers some ground, but only rarely gets beyond 200 yards.
> 
> I wouldn't discount a dog just because it comes from a hot pairing: you could be excluding yourself from a super good dog because of it.


Mike I agree with what you're saying but, keep in mind this is a first dog. You're more likely to find a comfortable foot dog from some of the "hunting dog" Elhew stock than you are out of some of trial bred stuff. Again, I'm not discounting the trial dogs. I am sure my next dog will have more coverdog breeding than my current dog. Even some of the Elhew stuff like you said can be pretty hot. Just do your research and you'll find a nice dog.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

wirehair said:


> If you can get by their looks they make some excellent grouse dogs. :yikes:


Here here!


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

FindTheBird said:


> In short, yes, or at least that's the way mine are. Mine just seem to require frequent physical human contact when we're hang'n around the house. Consequently, they also follow me from room to room when I'm home.


Same here.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

If I put my two dogs (a GSP/Brittany mix and an EP) outside, the GSP is back scratching at the door within minutes. The EP is perfectly content to spend the WHOLE DAY outside. She couldn't care less where I'm at -- she wants to be out where the action is (birds, squirrels, other dogs barking, etc.)!

Once back in though, the GSP will find some place to curl up and chew her bone. The EP on the other hand is just as the other guys described above. She'll follow me around, TRY to climb into my lap (which isn't allowed, but sometimes if she persists...), get between my hand and the keyboard if I'm typing... If I'm sitting down, sometimes she'll just come and lean against my legs and close her eyes... She's a VERY affectionate dog.

Anyway, it's almost like she has two very different personalities!

KW


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

k9wernet said:


> If I put my two dogs (a GSP/Brittany mix and an EP) outside, the GSP is back scratching at the door within minutes. The EP is perfectly content to spend the WHOLE DAY outside. She couldn't care less where I'm at -- she wants to be out where the action is (birds, squirrels, other dogs barking, etc.)!
> 
> Once back in though, the GSP will find some place to curl up and chew her bone. The EP on the other hand is just as the other guys described above. She'll follow me around, TRY to climb into my lap (which isn't allowed, but sometimes if she persists...), get between my hand and the keyboard if I'm typing... If I'm sitting down, sometimes she'll just come and lean against my legs and close her eyes... She's a VERY affectionate dog.
> 
> ...


That description sounds oh so familiar.


----------



## Birdsboro (Feb 21, 2010)

> OK, I'll chime in.
> 
> The nice thing about Pointers is that about 95% of them are bred for hunting/trials and not for the pet trade or the show ring. Your odds of getting a reasonably good English Pointer from a rescue are not bad. Especially if you get a younger one (not as much baggage comes with the dog).
> 
> ...


So I'm a little late to this thread, because I just joined this forum yesterday. I am one of the owners of Pointers From Oz and thanks WestCoastHunter for the positive comments. We are restructuring, but we some dogs in foster care in Ohio that are not quite ready to go, but getting there. Our breeding program is expecting a couple of litters coming up in the spring. I will fully admit that most show pointers don't know what a bird is. However, our dogs do know what birds are and can hunt pretty damn well. I could go on and on, but the easiest thing is to check out our websites:

birdsborodogs.com
pointers.petfinder.com

Apparently I'm not allowed to post links yet, seeing as this is my first post so you'll have to copy and paste the links. Sorry.

Personally I care more about hunting than showing, but we provide dogs to show homes, so it's a "necessary evil" All of our dogs are pets first and hunters and show dogs second. The website is fairly self explanatory, but there's a lot of information so have fun. To the original question...Pointers are great grouse dogs. If it's a bird that you can hunt, a pointer will find it for you, the rest is up to you.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Goldendoodles make fantastic grouse dogs


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

FieldWalker said:


> Goldendoodles make fantastic grouse dogs


That's why I like you. You hide for months and months, then all of a sudden BAM! You pop out of the woodwork and say funny things.


----------



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

My crazy birdog came from Pointers from Oz and even though he is a runner, that is how he came to live at Pointers from Oz, was a great decision on our part and I'm glad to have him as part of our family...you guys do great work out there



Birdsboro said:


> So I'm a little late to this thread, because I just joined this forum yesterday. I am one of the owners of Pointers From Oz and thanks WestCoastHunter for the positive comments. We are restructuring, but we some dogs in foster care in Ohio that are not quite ready to go, but getting there. Our breeding program is expecting a couple of litters coming up in the spring. I will fully admit that most show pointers don't know what a bird is. However, our dogs do know what birds are and can hunt pretty damn well. I could go on and on, but the easiest thing is to check out our websites:
> 
> birdsborodogs.com
> pointers.petfinder.com
> ...


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Firemedic said:


> That's why I like you. You hide for months and months, then all of a sudden BAM! You pop out of the woodwork and say funny things.


As the years go by it becomes more difficult to find fresh topics... fresh opinions are even more difficult to come by.

Goldendoodles are the future... why fight it.


----------

